# Intro a los Amplificadores Operacionales - Mini Tutorial



## Marcelo

*Amplificadores operacionales*


*INTRODUCCIÓN*


Los amplificador operacionales fueron desarrollados para realizar operaciones matemáticas con circuitos electrónicos. 

Son circuitos analógicos que básicamente constan de tres etapas:

1)	Dos entradas que son diferenciales entre si.
2)	Una etapa de ganancia DC intermedia.
3)	Una etapa de salida push-pull

Las entradas poseen una muy alta impedancia  y por el contrario, su salida presenta una muy baja por lo que la corriente entregada a la carga es grande.

Antes aclaremos el término “*push-pull*”. Éste se refiere a un tipo de circuito electrónico que es capaz de manejar corrientes tanto positivas como negativas en su carga.

En ciertos dispositivos, como los microcontroladores por ejemplo, podemos asimilar un terminal "push-pull" como un pin que puede funcionar como una entrada (corriente negativa) o una salida (corriente positiva). 

Casi todos los circuitos lógicos CMOS y TTL tienen terminales push-pull. 

A la salida “push-pull” también se le llaman “tótem pole” debido a la apariecia física de su configuración circuital, que comúnmente se realiza con dos transistores complementarios, montados unos sobre el otro en forma de “tótem pole”.  

Nota aparte:
_"Totem pole" es el nombre que los Norteamericanos le dan a esos troncos tallados (Totem) con cabezas de águilas, osos, indios o cualquier figura mística o de animales y representan unidad y plegaria a dioses._

La desventaja de este tipo de salidas es que no se pueden conectar unas con otras, pues se presenta un problema cuando las salidas interconectadas manejan corrientes de carga con sentidos opuestos en forma simultánea (una positiva y otra negativa). 

Por esta razón, algunos dispositivos (como los PIC, por ejemplo) tienen la opción de poner la salida a un estado de alta impedancia en la cual la salida queda flotante. A este estado se le llama “tri-stated” o “*tri-state*”.

Bueno aclarado esto, seguimos con los op-amp o amplificador operacionales.

Los op-amp son *amplificador lineales*, lo que quiere decir que la salida es proporcional a la entrada. La ganancia típica de lazo abierto (sin realimentación - más adelante veremos que significa esto) de estos dispositivos está comúnmente en el orden entre 10^3 y 10^6 . Como esta ganancia es muy alta, es necesario establecer una realimentación al circuito para darle estabilidad y poder controlarlo.

Recuerden que las entradas del op-amp es diferencial, lo que quiere decir que cada una de ellas (de las 2 que posee) son independientes de tierra o con un punto común y la señal entre estos dos terminales es lo que se conoce como “*señal de entrada*”.

A los dos terminales se les conocen como: “*Entrada invertida (-)*” y “*Entrada No Invertida (+)*”

y se pueden usar en tres formas básicas:

1)	*Amplificador no invertido*:








La señal Vi es aplicada entre la entrada NO INVERTIDA y tierra; y la salida Vo será una señal amplificada de Vi y en fase con ella. La entrada invertida se lleva a tierra.

La función de transferencia que define este amplificador es: *Vo=G*Vi*. Donde G es la ganancia del operacional


2)	*Amplificador invertido o inversor*:






Ahora la señal Vi se aplica entre la entrada INVERTIDA y tierra; la salida Vo será una señal amplificada de Vi  y con una diferencia de fase de 180º . La entrada no invertida se lleva a tierra.

La función de transferencia que define este amplificador es: *Vo= -G*Vi*. Como dijimos, G es la ganancia del operacional


3)	*Amplificador diferencial*:






En cada entrada se ingresa una señal con un punto común.

La función de transferencia que define este amplificador es: *Vo= G * (Va - Vb)*.  Donde G ya saben lo que es.


*ANÁLISIS DE UN OP-AMP BÁSICO*.

El siguiente es un esquemático básico de un amplificador operacional:






Una condición de diseño del circuito es  que la corriente I siempre es constante.

Vayamos despacio y hagamos un análisis básico de este esquema.  

Si no hay ningún voltaje aplicado a las bases de los transistores o el voltaje aplicado es el mismo entonces I1 e I2 son iguales y a la salida Vo aparecerá cierto voltaje.

Cuando Va se hace MAS POSITIVO que Vb entonces I1 será mayor que I2 y la caída de voltaje en R1 aumentará con respecto a la caída de voltaje en R2.  

Como I debe ser constante entonces I2 disminuirá en la misma proporción en que I1 aumenta,  pues I=I1+I2 (según Kirchhoff) y según dijimos, siempre debe ser constante.

Según lo anterior, la caída de tensión  en R2 (V2=I2*R2) también disminuye en la misma medida que I1 aumenta, por lo que Vo será una tensión cada vez MAS POSITIVA (pues en R2 cae menos tensión) en la medida que I1 se vea aumentada o lo que es lo mismo, que Va se haga más positivo respecto a Vb.  

De esta forma vemos que Va es la entrada NO INVERSORA del op-amp pues hace que la salida Vo se haga cada vez más positiva con su aumento.

Haciendo un análisis idéntico para el caso en que Vb se haga MAS POSITIVO respecto a Va veremos que en la medida que esto sucede, la caída de tensión en R2 será cada vez mayor, con lo que Vo se hace cada vez MENOS POSITIVO.

Por lo tanto el punto Vb es la ENTRADA NEGATIVA del op-amp.

En realidad, los amplificador operacionales se fabrican con transistores FET para poder ofrecer valores de impedancias muy altos.

A esta etapa básica se le añaden otras fases electrónicas como el “shifter”, que tienen la función de hacer el circuito menos susceptible a los cambios de temperatura y  reducir la distorsión de la señal de salida. El “shifter” funciona como una etapa de acople DC.

Por último se la añade la etapa amplificadora que tiene las funciones de aumentar la ganancia del dispositivo, proveer la corriente de salida y hacer disponible las características de “push-pull” que les expliqué antes.

Veamos las características de lazo abierto de una op-amp ideal:

1)	Entrega una ganancia entre 10^3 y 10^6 (de 60 a 120 db)

2)	La resistencia de entrada es infinita (10K a 1G ohm en dispositivos reales)

3)	La resistencia de salida debe ser 0 (40 a 600 ohm en dispositivos reales)

4)	Requieren de una fuente de poder simétrica para poder operar (valores iguales y complementarios respecto a tierra)

Los valores de alimentación para op-amp reales van desde +/- 3  hasta +/- 30 Voltios siendo muy comunes los de fuentes simétricas de 12 y 15 voltios. Existen algunos diseños que permiten la operación con fuentes simples referenciadas a tierra. Uno de los dos terminales de alimentación debe estar conectado a tierra.

Obviamente, el valor del voltaje de salida dependerá del voltaje de alimentación es decir, no podremos obtener valor de voltajes en la señal de salida, mayores a +/-Vcc. 

Lo que se llama “swing” de voltaje, es el rango en el cual puede variar la salida del amplificador operacional. El voltaje máximo que se puede alcanzar con el dispositivo se le conoce como *voltaje de saturación del operacional*. 

El voltaje de saturación por lo general está de 1 a 4 voltios por debajo (o por encima si nos referimos a la parte negativa) de la tensión de alimentación.

Otra condición ideal de diseño es que la salida Vo debe ser 0 si las entradas también son 0. Esto en la realidad no es verdad debido a la no simetría que guardan los circuitos semiconductores a pesar de su cuidado diseño y construcción. 

Como todas estas irregularidades físicas generan corrientes y tensiones que son amplificadas por el mismo op-amp, la salida de éste puede ser que sea bastante alta cuando está "en vacío" es decir, con las entradas sin señales. Para solucionar esto hay que realizar lo que se conoce como "ajuste de offset"
*
En la próxima entrega veremos como se ajusta el offset; algo más de teoría y quizás comencemos con algunas aplicaciones básicas.*

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Marcelo

*Amplificadores Operacionales - PARTE 2*

*AJUSTE DEL OFFSET*

En la primera parte de este minitutorial terminamos explicando el offset de tensión de los amplificador operacionales.

Este es un efecto intrínseco no deseado de estos dispositivos que nos gustaría poder eliminar.  

El offset de tensión, lo podemos ajustar variando una de las entradas del amplificador a fin de que anule o compense la tensión a la salida:






a este procedimiento se le llama ajuste de offset o “*null-balance*” que es un término que solemos encontrarnos cuando leemos sobre electrónica.  Este ajuste es muy importante cuando usamos los operacionales en circuitos de medición.

Pero ustedes se preguntarán, “_si utilizo la entrada invertida para ajustar el offset, ¿Cómo uso el amplificador?_”.  Con esto en vista, los diseñadores proveen de dos pines en los encapsulados, que sirven para conectar la resistencia variable y ajustar el offset. 

A estos terminales se les acostumbran denominar como “*offsett null*” en los chips de op-amp. Las hojas de datos de los operacionales indican como usar el “offset null”.

*CORRIENTE DE BIAS*

Ahora bien, si observaron antes el esquema básico del operacional, se habrán dado cuenta que las dos entradas son prácticamente las bases de sendos transistores.
Pues como todo transistor requiere de una corriente de base y de una resistencia de base para polarizarlo.

Estas corrientes de base son muy pequeñas (en el orden de nano o micro amperios en amplificador con entradas bipolares - transistores BJT) pero producirán una caída de tensión en cualquier resistencia de base que coloquemos a las entradas + o -;

Para el siguiente circuito, si las dos resistencias de base en las entradas son exactamente iguales, la tensión de salida Vo del operacional debe ser cero:






Si estas resistencias difieren en su valor, el operacional tendrá una tensión de salida espuria similar a la que vimos en el offset de tensión.

Por esta razón, deberemos tener mucho cuidado de que las resistencias equivalentes de los circuitos generadores de las señales en los terminales de entradas sean lo más parecidas posible entre ellas, pues si no desbalancearemos el operacional.  

Este offset  también puede ser corregido con el “offset null”.  

A las corrientes que circulan por Rb1 y Rb2 se les llaman corrientes de BIAS o “*BIAS currents*” y al desbalance que ocasiona se le llama “offset de corriente de entrada” o “*Input offset Current*”  (Los términos en Inglés son para que se acostumbren a estos conceptos comunes en electrónica)


*EL AMPLIFICADOR OPERACIONAL SIN REALIMENTACIÓN*

Veamos ahora este amplificador operacional:






Si hacemos una tabla variando Vi desde –Infinito hasta Infinito y midiendo Vo, y los graficáramos, obtendríamos una curva como la siguiente:






Nota: Los valores mostrados no son reales y se expresan con números sencillo con fines de facilitar el ejemplo. 

Este gráfico nos expresa la función de transferencia del amplificador operacional ideal. 

Los puntos donde la curva se hace paralela al eje Vi indican la tensión de saturación (positiva y negativa). La pendiente de la recta en la zona lineal es la ganancia G del op-amp.

Escojamos dos puntos cualesquiera de la parte recta, por ejemplo: (-0,005,-10) y (0,004,8)   (créanme que estos son dos puntos de la parte recta y recuerden que el eje X está en miliVoltios y el Y en Voltios, de allí los decimales); para este caso hipotético la ganancia sería:

G= (8-(-10)) / (0,004-(-0,005)) = 18/0,009 = 2000       

Este amplificador tendría una ganancia de  G=2000.

Si el amplificador operacional no tiene realimentación, el offset en sus entradas cambiará en forma descontrolada en la medida que dichas entradas varíen, haciendo que el op-amp trabaje en una forma inestable y no podremos tener lo que se llama un “*punto de trabajo*”. Nuestro circuito estará siempre en +Vsat o en -Vsat.

Para lo único que podemos usar un amplificador operacional en lazo abierto es para COMPARAR cuando una de las entradas es mayor que la otra.

Así obtenemos un *COMPARADOR*:

1.	Cuando V+ es mayor que V-, la salida Vo es +Vsat
2.	Cuando V- es mayor que V+, la salida Vo es –Vsat

_No se vayan a confundir con los signos:_     V+ podría valer 3 milivoltios y V-  unos 2 milivoltios, con lo que Vo se iría a +Vsat (+12 voltios en nuestro ejemplo).  Por otro lado y en otra circunstancia  V+ podría valer 3 milivoltios y V-  unos 5 milivoltios, con lo que Vo se iría a -Vsat (-12 voltios en nuestro ejemplo)

Recuerden que Vi = (V+) – (V-)  por lo que en el primer caso Vi = 3-2 = 1 milivoltio y en el segundo caso Vi = 3 – 5 = -2 milivoltios.

La curva de este COMPARADOR ideal sería algo como esto:






Fíjense que si vemos el valor de G, esta sería INFINITO (pendiente vertical), en la realidad esto se indicado por una ganancia muy grande.

Los comparadores pueden ser INVERSORES o NO INVERSORES dependiendo como conectemos las señales a la entrada del amplificador operacional.

En la práctica, si queremos un comparador no inversor, pondremos la señal de referencia en la entrada invertida (V-) y la señal que queremos comparar entraría por V+. Así podemos saber cuando la señal monitoreada es mayor o menor que la referencia y actuar en consecuencia. Así, en Vo mediríamos +Vsat cuando la señal monitoreada es más grande que la de referencia y -Vsat en caso contrario. 

Si deseamos invertir la salida (lógica negativa), las conectaremos al revés. En este caso en Vo mediríamos -Vsat cuando la señal monitoreada es más grande que la de referencia y +Vsat en caso contrario. 

Hemos visto la primera y más simple aplicación práctica del op-amp, en la próxima entrega entraremos a ver otros circuitos básicos y fundamentales realizados con estos útiles dispositivos.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Marcelo

*Amplificadores Operacionales - PARTE 3*


*ALGUNAS APLICACIONES*

Vamos a ver algunas aplicaciones básicas más que podemos encontrar hachas con los amplificador operacionales. Existen muchas más y prácticamente el límite lo establece el ingenio y habilidad del diseñador electrónico.

*1)	AMPLIFICADORES LINEALES*

Para poder utiliza un amplificador operacional como un amplificador lineal es decir, la salida es una copia de la entrada pero amplificada,  deberemos hacer una realimentación de la salida en la entrada invertida del op-amp. Dependiendo de cómo se haga esa realimentación  de la señal de salida, se crearán distintos amplificador lineales con diferentes características.

Para esta explicación, emplearemos un divisor de tensión o voltaje, a fin de tomar solo una muestra de la señal de salida que llevaremos a la entrada invertida.






Con esta configuración hacemos un AMPLIFICADOR LINEAL NO INVERSOR.

Al hacer la realimentación, se establece lo que se denomina *“Ganancia de lazo”*. Esta ganancia, que hemos marcado como *G’*, viene dada por la siguiente ecuación:

*G’ = (R1/R2) + 1*

y se de debe diseñar para que sea mucho menor que G, la ganancia del amplificador

En estas condiciones, la resistencia de entrada de todo el amplificador  se ve modificada y valdrá:

*Ri’  =  Ri * (G/G’)*

y la de salida será:

*Ro’ = Ro * (G`/G)*

Fíjense como la resistencia de entrada se incrementa mucho con el lazo de realimentación mientras que la de salida se disminuye significativamente. En la práctica se alcanzan valores de *Ri* mayores a 1M Ohm  y de salida* Ro* menores a 1 Ohm (muy pequeña).

Resumiendo las características de este amplificador tenemos que:

1)	La señal de salida está en fase con la de la entrada.
2)	La ganancia de lazo depende únicamente de R1 y R2
3)	La resistencia de entrada es muy grande
4)	La resistencia de salida es muy baja
5)	Su utilización típica es en amplificador de audio y circuitos de medición.
6)	Sirve como “aislador” de señales espurias conectadas a él, eliminándolas por la realimentación.
7)	La realimentación elimina los efectos negativos que pudieran aparecer entre la entrada y la salida del amplificador. 

Como ejemplo del punto 7, si una resistencia  se conecta en serie con la salida del amplificador lineal no inversor, ella aumentará la resistencia de salida de éste en forma aditiva. Si esto no es deseado, la resistencia en serie se puede colocar dentro del lazo de realimentación reduciendo su efecto aditivo a la salida:






¿Se acuerdan de lo que hablamos sobre los push pull al comienzo del minitutorial?.  Ese tipo de circuitos también se utilizan para aumentar el suministro de corriente en los circuitos.
Si quisiéramos aumentar la corriente a la salida de nuestro amplificador, podríamos hacer algo como esto:






El problema es que este tipo de circuito produce distorsión a la señal de salida.
Una vez más, introduciendo el push-pull dentro del bucle de realimentación, reducimos y prácticamente eliminamos esa distorsión:






*2)	SEGUIDORES DE VOLTAJE*

¿Qué pasaría si elimináramos las resistencias del divisor de tensión en el amplificador lineal y mantuviéramos el bucle de realimentación?






Como *R1* la hemos sustituido por un cable y *R2* la eliminamos, *R1=0* y *R2=infinito*.
y si vemos las ecuaciones del amplificador lineal veríamos que:

*G’ = 1

Ri’  = G * Ri  

Ro’ = Ro / G* 

La ganancia de lazo de este amplificador es 1, y es la mínima que puede tener un amplificador lineal. Que tenga una ganancia de lazo igual a 1 implica que la señal a la entrada es exactamente igual a la de salida. A este circuito se le llama amplificador de ganancia 1 o seguidor de voltaje.


Resumiendo las características de este amplificador tenemos que:

8)	La señal de salida está en fase con la de la entrada.
9)	La ganancia de lazo es 1
10)	La resistencia de entrada es grandísima
11)	La resistencia de salida es bajísima
12)	Su utilización típica es en acopladores de impedancia, amplificador de audio y circuitos de medición.

*3)	AMPLIFICADOR LINEAL INVERSOR*

Este tipo de amplificador funciona de manera similar a los no inversores, pero a la salida se obtiene una señal que está desfada en 180º respecto a la de entrada.






La ganancia de lazo y resistencias de entrada y salida  de estos amplificador inversores vienen dados por las siguientes ecuaciones.

*G’ =  R1 / R2

Ri’ = R2

Ro’ =  Ro * (1+G’)/G*


*4)	AMPLIFICADOR SUMADOR*






Este amplificador suma las señales de entrada desde *R1* hasta *Rn* y luego son amplificadas. Si *V1, V2, V3…. Vn* son las señales de entrada, entonces la señal de salida Vo viene dada por:

*Vo = 1/Rf * (V1*R1 + V2*R2 + V3*R3 + …..Vn*Rn)*

Estas son algunas de las aplicaciones básicas que se pueden realizar con un amplificador operacional. Así como éstas, podemos hacer otros circuitos básicos como Rectificadores, Cambiadores de Fase, Rectificadores de Señales, Osciladores Astables, Schmitt Triggers y muchas otras más.

Un aspecto importante de los amplificador operacionales que no se trata en este minitutorial, es su respuesta en frecuencia.  El ancho de banda operativo de los op-amp no es infinito y depende de su diseño de fábrica, por lo que para desarrollar las aplicaciones deberemos echar mano de  las “datasheet” del fabricante para observar estos parámetros. Es necesario entonces que investiguen referente a esto pues es parte fundamental de los diseño que incluyen estos componentes.

Al igual que para el offset existen pines disponibles para realizar su ajuste, algunos componentes también suministran pines adicionales para realizar una compensación de respuesta en frecuencia de forma externa, por medio de circuitos RC conectados a ellos a fin de aumentar su ancho de banda.

Hay mucho más que investigar respecto a los amplificador operacionales, pero conociendo los fundamentos y sus configuraciones básicas, podremos más o menos intuir la función que están realizando estos dispositivos al observar esquemáticos complejos que los incluyen.

Espero que este minitutorial de amplificador operacionales, les sirva de guia básica y los motive a seguir investigando sobre éstos y otras cosas apasionantes de la electrónica.

Saludos y gracias por leerlo.
Marcelo.

_
Nota. Algunos esquemas han sido extraídos de trabajos publicados en Internet por varios autores._


----------

